# Beardie newbie



## Sarah47 (Mar 22, 2013)

Hi. I'm new to reptile keeping. Getting my beardie next week but getting the viv tomorrow. I'm buying a start up set up from a reptile shop. It's a 3ft viv with UV bulb and a ceramic bulb with thermostat. Any advice for newbie. I've been doing a lot a research and looking a posts on this forum too. The beardie I'm getting is 18 months old. Thanks


----------



## Chance (Jun 14, 2008)

Hey :welcomerfuk:

My only advice is to keep reading and learning.

Welcome to the crazy world of reptiles! You''ll be sure to have lots of fun! :2thumb:


----------



## Tyzer (Nov 11, 2012)

Sarah47 said:


> Hi. I'm new to reptile keeping. Getting my beardie next week but getting the viv tomorrow. I'm buying a start up set up from a reptile shop. It's a 3ft viv with UV bulb and a ceramic bulb with thermostat. Any advice for newbie. I've been doing a lot a research and looking a posts on this forum too. The beardie I'm getting is 18 months old. Thanks


You dont need a ceramic and a 3 ft viv is too small you need 

A 4x2x2 viv
A light fitting with reflector bulb and dimming stat
Arcadia 12% uv bulb 
Sand or lino 
And decoration 
Also extras for the beardie 

May i ask how much is your shop charging for the setup


----------



## Sarah47 (Mar 22, 2013)

Tyzer said:


> You dont need a ceramic and a 3 ft viv is too small you need
> 
> A 4x2x2 viv
> A light fitting with reflector bulb and dimming stat
> ...


I'm paying £250


----------



## Tyzer (Nov 11, 2012)

Sarah47 said:


> I'm paying £250


Thats alot of money for a 3 foot viv and equipment


----------



## Sarah47 (Mar 22, 2013)

It's the same price at my other reptile shop too


----------



## Tyzer (Nov 11, 2012)

Sarah47 said:


> It's the same price at my other reptile shop too


Here you go 
888 Reptiles - 888 Reptiles Melamine Vivarium 48 X 24 X 24 inches Beech

Arcadia Complete UV Light Kit: Desert T5 24w for 24" viv

Basking Bulbs BC Fitting

Dimming Thermostat Day / Night


Then all you need is a light fitting i just use the ones you get in your house only cost a couple of pounds 
Sand - lino
Food 
Calcium
Think thats under 250


----------



## Chance (Jun 14, 2008)

Sarah47 said:


> I'm paying £250


:gasp: I hope that includes the snake???? Thats madness. I used to pay £100 - £150 for a 4x2x2 with mat, stat and ceramic! Obviously I didn't have UV when I bought them originally as I only had snakes but thats criminal! 

I agree with Tyzer have a look at the links. 

Have fun though!


----------



## Sarah47 (Mar 22, 2013)

Thanks guys but I'm committed to buying the kit from the shop now.


----------



## Chance (Jun 14, 2008)

It's your choice hun. We are just occasionally wary for newbie getting ripped off cos it does happen.

Its a shop after all and they will be more expensive than buying from an individual.

Are you getting your beardie from the shop too? Apologies I said snake in the other post lol. Im usually in the snakes section and I usually forget that not everyone has snakes haha.

:2thumb:


----------



## Tyzer (Nov 11, 2012)

Sarah47 said:


> Thanks guys but I'm committed to buying the kit from the shop now.


Only problem is 3 foot is too small for a beardie they need a minimum of 4 foot i keep mine in 5 foot vivs 
Wouldent be so bad if it was a baby but no way is 3 ft enough for a 18th month 
They need a thermogradient


----------



## Sarah47 (Mar 22, 2013)

It's ok. It's good advice. I am getting the beardie from the same place. He looks in good condition. I've held him and he's really calm and friendly. Can I ask why I shouldn't use a ceramic bulb. Isn't it better to have pulsing heat rather than a dimmer. Plus if I have it on at night there's no light to disturb him. Obviously I'd turn the heat down. My house gets very cold at night so I need something


----------



## Tyzer (Nov 11, 2012)

Sarah47 said:


> It's ok. It's good advice. I am getting the beardie from the same place. He looks in good condition. I've held him and he's really calm and friendly. Can I ask why I shouldn't use a ceramic bulb. Isn't it better to have pulsing heat rather than a dimmer. Plus if I have it on at night there's no light to disturb him. Obviously I'd turn the heat down. My house gets very cold at night so I need something


You can use them if you like but dimmer stats are the best thing imo it turns on when the temps get too low 

But please consider getting a 4 foot viv if the beardie gets to hot sometimes a 3 foot vivs isnt enough space to help cool them down which can result in overheating


----------



## ChazzieJo (Jun 14, 2012)

A 3ft vivarium is too small, end of. I would love to offer a larger size than the 4x2x2 I have for my beardie but unfortunately don't have the room, the bigger the better. I don't care who disagrees, it is cruel to keep a full grown Beardie in a 3ft, You wont be able to achieve an ideal temperautre gradient which is crucial for an animal that thermoregulates, you'll also see yourself they'll look pretty cramped, fairly quickly. If you're buying a hatchling, these guys grow fast! Believe me. It's better to invest in a long term vivarium now, rather than buy one that's too small.

You need a UV strip light, the T5 Arcadias are the best on the market, the 12% is best for a Bearded Dragon, anything lower than a 10% UV is unsuitable. The UV 'bulbs' are rubbish as unless the Beardie is directly below them for the majority of the day, they're not receiving the benefits they need.

I would opt for a basking bulb, the light emitted will attract your Beardie and it's also far more natural replicating the sun. Heat mats/rocks should never be used. You can use a ceramic bulb over night but it's actually a lot healthier for your beardie to go without heating to, again, allow a natural night cool, which they would experience in the wild, the deserts these guys come from reach very, very low temperatures. Unless you live in a shed, I wouldn't worry about it being too cold for them. This needs to be set around 40-45c ideally, anything lower is too cool.

A lot of pet shops like to con good people into thinking particular set ups are appropiate for quick cash. I know a lot of good reputable shops and none of them would consider selling a Bearded Dragon to a 3ft.


----------



## Tyzer (Nov 11, 2012)

ChazzieJo said:


> A 3ft vivarium is too small, end of. I would love to offer a larger size than the 4x2x2 I have for my beardie but unfortunately don't have the room, the bigger the better. I don't care who disagrees, it is cruel to keep a full grown Beardie in a 3ft, You wont be able to achieve an ideal temperautre gradient which is crucial for an animal that thermoregulates, you'll also see yourself they'll look pretty cramped, fairly quickly. If you're buying a hatchling, these guys grow fast! Believe me. It's better to invest in a long term vivarium now, rather than buy one that's too small.
> 
> You need a UV strip light, the T5 Arcadias are the best on the market, the 12% is best for a Bearded Dragon, anything lower than a 10% UV is unsuitable. The UV 'bulbs' are rubbish as unless the Beardie is directly below them for the majority of the day, they're not receiving the benefits they need.
> 
> ...


exactly thank you beardies like having a nightime drop it is good for them you cant use a ceramic during the day they detect the light for basking 
A 4x2x2 is the minimum i prefer 5 feet


----------



## tomcannon (Jan 2, 2008)

Sarah47 said:


> Thanks guys but I'm committed to buying the kit from the shop now.


As has been said this is a shame. You will regret it. £250 is a lot of money to fork out to regret it in the end. 

Place a deposit down for the BD if you are set on getting that one. Buy the viv and equipment separately online, you will have a better setup at a lower price and wont have to upgrade the viv down the line. You will then also have time to set it all up correctly before introducing the new inhabitant. The last thing you want to do is come home from the shop with your new beardy and a new viv, spend ages sorting it all out and hours and days fiddling to get everything right while completely stressing the hell out of your new pet. They need time to settle and this isn't going to happen if your constantly adjusting to get your temps correct which as said may prove difficult (although not impossible at all) in a 3ft viv. 

You also have to think that if this is the setup the shop is recommending to you then do you really want to be buying from there? Fair enough if they're selling you a baby and you're informed that eventually you'll need a larger viv but as they're selling you an adult in a 3ft viv I'd be inclined not to trust their knowledge or honesty. To be fair they could just be ignorant and unaware of the proper care but c'mon, its a bearded dragon, if they can't recommend the correct care for that then again you should think twice about taking your custom there. 

This isn't something you rush in to... As I've said you WILL regret your decision. 

That's just my opinion, do with it what you will. : victory:


----------



## Exzhal (Jul 13, 2012)

Asking advice and completely ignoring it, why do some people even bother coming on here :whistling2:

The set up you're buying is crap and overpriced. It won't house an adult and you can get much cheaper at many many shops, online shops or the classifieds on here if you buy everything separate.
At 18 months old your beardie will be a decent size and will be very squashed up in the 3ft viv.

If you want to see a good set up look at the link in Tom's sig above :lol2:


----------



## Sarah47 (Mar 22, 2013)

Ok. A lot to think about then. And I'm not ignoring advice thank you I'm taking this all on board. I'm just stating that I've paid a deposit. Yes hindsight is a wonderful thing. I wish I'd come here first. I'm not going into this lightly. I've been thinking about this for a year now. I'm certainly going to get a 4ft viv. 
So these T5 Arcadia UV. Where do you fit them in the viv? They look like they rest on the top but how does that work with the cabinet style viv?


----------



## Hardy87 (Apr 7, 2011)

I would go for a bulb over ceramic never know beardies to have ceramics more a snake thing (getting one for my ball python). As for your 3ft that's cool as a baby i had a 3 ft then upgraded to a 5ft a year later... But yea like the first post said keep reading and also watching your beardie you gain knowledge also the more you own them. Some people on here forget it's a VIEW do what you feel is right but also do it because you have done your research... People will probably swarm me for this view but i'v learnt to not always listen to people and go with my gut... Luckily i saved my beardie from dying... But also don't always listen to shops i'v received bad info from some pet shops... There is many contradictory views so just go with what you want... But i would go for the bulb over the ceramic only because i'v never heard of a beardie on a ceramic... And Enjoy : victory:

Just thought i would add I agree with no point in getting a 3ft btw because you will pay another 100 and odd for a bigger viv so you will be paying 350 in the long run.


----------



## Exzhal (Jul 13, 2012)

Sarah47 said:


> Ok. A lot to think about then. And I'm not ignoring advice thank you I'm taking this all on board. I'm just stating that I've paid a deposit. Yes hindsight is a wonderful thing. I wish I'd come here first. I'm not going into this lightly. I've been thinking about this for a year now. I'm certainly going to get a 4ft viv.


Did they state it's a none-refundable deposit? If not just go in and get your deposit back imo and get order your stuff from bluelizardreptiles or surreypetsupplies


----------



## Sarah47 (Mar 22, 2013)

They didn't ask for a deposit I gave it to them so they wouldn't sell the beardie and they'd keep it for me until after Easter as I'll be away but I'm supposed to be going in tomorrow to get the viv and get it set up ready and pay them the balance.


----------



## Hardy87 (Apr 7, 2011)

Sarah47 said:


> They didn't ask for a deposit I gave it to them so they wouldn't sell the beardie and they'd keep it for me until after Easter as I'll be away but I'm supposed to be going in tomorrow to get the viv and get it set up ready and pay them the balance.


I would say you found a better deal on the viv, if you have only put a deposit down on the beardy it has nothing to do with the viv.


----------



## tomcannon (Jan 2, 2008)

Hardy87 said:


> I would say you found a better deal on the viv, if you have only put a deposit down on the beardy it has nothing to do with the viv.


This. Use the deposit for the beardy and purchase everything else elsewhere. 

Take a look at the two threads linked below, they will explain pretty much everything you want/need and are a good place to start. 

http://www.reptileforums.co.uk/forums/newbie-advice/922483-help-buying-my-first-bearded.html

http://www.reptileforums.co.uk/forums/lizards/919813-bearded-dragons.html

Regarding how to mount the T5 it depends what kit you're getting. The slimline luminaire is simply a box with mounts that you screw in to the roof whereas the separate kit comes with two plastic clips/mounts which you again screw to the roof.


----------



## Sarah47 (Mar 22, 2013)

Right. Ok. 
Shopping list
4ft viv (cabinet style or tank?) 
Basking light
UV T5 Arcadia
Thermostat
Ceramic bulb for night time
+ flooring, decoration etc


----------



## Tyzer (Nov 11, 2012)

Sarah47 said:


> Right. Ok.
> Shopping list
> 4ft viv (cabinet style or tank?)
> Basking light
> ...



The link for the viv i sent you is probally your best bet and you shouldent need a ceramic beardies like a night time drop


----------



## Exzhal (Jul 13, 2012)

Tyzer said:


> The link for the viv i sent you is probally your best bet and you shouldent need a ceramic beardies like a night time drop


Nice to have a ceramic for night time if you have a really cold room though, I always had them for my beardies just set at the lowest on a pulse stat (which I think is like 17-18c?) which is enough of a temp drop for night time if it does come on : victory: I have an extremely cold attic room for my reps, though


----------



## tomcannon (Jan 2, 2008)

Sarah47 said:


> Right. Ok.
> Shopping list
> 4ft viv (cabinet style or tank?)
> Basking light
> ...


It doesn't have to be a 4x2x2, as long as its has the equivalent floor space its fine. People just recommend a 4x2x2 as its the simplest and most common dimensions. You'll want a wooden viv as glass vivs tend to allow more ventilation and are therefore harder to hold steady temps. 

Any household spot/halogen bulb will do for heating, they are there solely to provide heat. You will be over paying for a reptile branded "basking bulb" and they are exactly the same, you just pay for the brand. 

You shouldn't need a ceramic for nighttime heating in an insulated house. As long as your ambient room temps stay above 10c it'll be fine, as has been said a drop in temps at night is both healthy for a bd and natural. 

Substrate choice is subjective, do the research and decide what's best for you. There are of course worries with compaction and loose substrates but it shouldn't be an issue if your husbandry is correct. I prefer to have both solid and loose flooring to give the best of both worlds. Like I said research and decide yourself. 

You'll want an elevated basking zone, usually wooden branches or rocks are preffered. Something with varying heights to allow for a basking gradient of different temps.


----------



## Sarah47 (Mar 22, 2013)

Thanks guys. I'm getting my head around it now. You only need one bulb for the heat/basking and the additional night time bulb is optional? Does the basking bulb have to be surrounded by a reflector or direct into the socket?


----------



## tomcannon (Jan 2, 2008)

Sarah47 said:


> Thanks guys. I'm getting my head around it now. You only need one bulb for the heat/basking and the additional night time bulb is optional? Does the basking bulb have to be surrounded by a reflector or direct into the socket?


Yeah that's it. You can use a dome reflector to direct the heat if need be but it isn't necessary. Personally I don't bother.


----------



## Sarah47 (Mar 22, 2013)

Do I need to put the bulb inside a cage/guard to prevent the beardie getting burnt?


----------



## Exzhal (Jul 13, 2012)

Sarah47 said:


> Do I need to put the bulb inside a cage/guard to prevent the beardie getting burnt?


Nope they'll just climb it :2thumb: just make sure it's not close enough for them to touch when basking


----------



## tomcannon (Jan 2, 2008)

Exzhal said:


> Nope they'll just climb it :2thumb: just make sure it's not close enough for them to touch when basking


This, I would recommend at very least 7", more around 10".


----------



## tropical_shark (Oct 30, 2011)

*Re-homing*

I'm not sure if this has been pointed out or how people feel about this. But there is always second hand equipment. For our bearded dragon we paid £40 for the viv, obviously disinfected it first. I know that in my area, the local reptile rescue/rehoming centre currently has a huge issue with bearded dragons. I think they have something like 21 that need rehoming and they are always on hand for advice (good advice). We got ours from here and he has his own story! I also know that Gumtree (again locally) always seems to have people selling baby bearded dragons or complete setup with animals for cheaper than £250 just another avenue to think about.

Again this does depend on how you feel about rehoming. I'm personally all for it as long as the animal is healthy. Actually it's how I got all my animals.


----------



## Velocitycss (Dec 29, 2012)

tropical_shark said:


> I'm not sure if this has been pointed out or how people feel about this. But there is always second hand equipment. For our bearded dragon we paid £40 for the viv, obviously disinfected it first. I know that in my area, the local reptile rescue/rehoming centre currently has a huge issue with bearded dragons. I think they have something like 21 that need rehoming and they are always on hand for advice (good advice). We got ours from here and he has his own story! I also know that Gumtree (again locally) always seems to have people selling baby bearded dragons or complete setup with animals for cheaper than £250 just another avenue to think about.
> 
> Again this does depend on how you feel about rehoming. I'm personally all for it as long as the animal is healthy. Actually it's how I got all my animals.


i agree with this apart from the second hand viv buying.. it may work it may not but i like to be sure there is absolutly no chnce of any of my reps getting any infections or mites or any illness at all.

even with disinfecting.

back to the op ha,

looks like you have been given some great advice from these guys as usual i would listen to them, im not a hater of pet stores but some do tend to just sell you crap, and it usually works out more expensive haha.

at least you have some good links to order from now because this will not be your last reptile  haha  

good luck and post some pics of the new addition when you get him/her  


Joe


----------



## Sarah47 (Mar 22, 2013)

Velocitycss said:


> i agree with this apart from the second hand viv buying.. it may work it may not but i like to be sure there is absolutly no chnce of any of my reps getting any infections or mites or any illness at all.
> 
> even with disinfecting.
> 
> ...


Thanks guys. I've taken all your advice. I've now got a 4ft viv, a T5 light kit, a 60w reflective bulb and fitting, a dimming high range thermostat, sand, a bamboo root, plus extras. I've just got to set it all up now. Any tips?


----------

